# Duda: Circuito para evitar que se fundan las lamparas



## pepechip (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola.
Quiero plantear un circuito para prolongar la vida de las lamparas del automovil, y antes de realizarlo quisiera conocer vuestros comentarios para saber si realmente resultaria eficaz.

Resulta que mi coche me funde con relativa frecuencia las luces cortas, y investigando por otros foros comentan que suele ser porque el regulador del alternador esta malamente y entrega mas tension de la cuenta. No es mi caso.

Resulta que la resistencia de una bombilla de 12v y 55W. Si aplicamos la ley de OHM obtenemos una resistencia de 2,61 ohm. Pero si la medimos con el polimetro nos da un valor de 0,2 ohm.

¿algo no cuadra? Resulta que la resistencia del filamento varia segun la temperatura, por lo que al conectarla tendra una resistencia de 0,26 ohm, y transcurrido un tiempo aproximado de 1seg su resistencia pasara a valer los 2,61 ohm. 

Si estos valores los pasamos a la intensidad que pasa por la bombilla y a la potencia que disipa, podemos obtener picos de 45A y de 550W. Los cuales nos acortaran considerablemente   la vida de esta.

Al igual que en tension de 110v-220v AC hay reguladores con control de paso por cero, se puede desarrollar un pequeño dispositivo que intercalandolo en serie con cada lampara realice un encendido progresivo que dure 5 segundos.  (En la luz de freno habra que reducir el tiempo a 1seg).

¿dara el resultado esperado este dispositivo?

un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Nov 18, 2011)

hola, mira tenes varias opciones:

1 -- encendido gradual para elvitar el pico inicial.

2 -- a mi se me quemaban , me rompia los kinotos , esos portalamparas de porqueria que tenia el auto , , para las bajas y de posicion .
al final, tendra portalamparas pero es un parto de trillizos desarmar el acrilico ....asi que parto por parto probe cambiar por dicroicas.

si , las dicrcoicas y bipin de mi casa , hay de 50w y de 20 w .

no tuve que cambiar una nunca mas.

3 - hoy dia para solo posicion ya hay de leds.......y asunto olvidado.

4 -- si mantenes la postura de "original de auto" fijate de cambiar los portalamparas chotos, viejos y oxidados y luego jugate y compra lamparas de marca .
 vas a ver la diferencia


----------

